# Para grip Question.



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Can wide body Paras ( eg. 14-45) accept standard replacement 1911 grips?
If not, know any specific Para grip suppliers?

Khegg :smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I believe Hogue carries a line of grips for the wide bodies.
http://www.hogueinc.com/getgrip/merchant.ihtml?id=32&step=2


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

No, the grip panels will not interchange. I believe Hogue makes aftermarket Para grips.

*EDIT* *gmaske* beat me to it!


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks...........................That website has a good selection!!!

KHEGG :smt023


----------

